# MUMBAI | Oberoi Sky City | 250m+ x 8 | ~70 fl x 8 | U/C



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-12-29 by opera_realty










2017-01-31 by jinka sreekanth


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

April Update from Oberoi website ©


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

India Rocks said:


> *October 2017 *updates
> Photo Copyright : Oberoi Realty
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

April 2018 Update :
X Posting from local sub forum

Photo Copyright : Oberoi Realty 
These towers are rising fast now.

http://www.oberoirealty.com/mumbai-real-estate/residential/sky-city-by-oberoi-realty-borivali-e#!site-progress


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

July updates














































photocopyright buddha_in_peace


----------



## vishal_imback (Dec 6, 2015)

Only 8 towers now with a million square feet mall cum hotel building coming up in other land.Oberoi SkyCity Mall has been awarded to Capacite Infraprojects.The excavation in foreground is for same purpose.Maybe even IKEA might lease half the mall.Inox has already leased 1 lac sq.ft for 15 screen Multiplex.
The entry and exit to the mall is from below the under construction metro station.They might even have direct skywalk to the mall by paying a premium and even go for naming rights of station.









Inox leases 1 lakh sq ft space in upcoming Oberoi Realty mall
http://www.ecoti.in/wdP7-Y


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

5th and 6th tower will start rising up soon. Hopefully the 7th and 8th start rising in 2019


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Some pictures from the end of Feb




























CC.only_g_k
•









Cladding and the construction of a new mall has also started


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-03-24 by [U]jinka sreekanth[/U]


----------



## MMJ1405 (May 18, 2008)

Looks interesting.


----------

